# converting an inboard motor setup on a boat to and outboard



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

I want to convert my boat to an outboard set up. Any ideas on beefing up the back without just a jack plate so I can stick a 225 Honda on the back? I'd hate to see it fall of the back when im out there fishing


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Have the O/D hole properly filled and install Stainless Fabrication bracket.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> install Stainless Fabrication bracket.




I belive you mean a bracket made by Stainless Marine?



The bracket will NOT be a made of stainless. It's made of alum.



Stainless Marine is the name of the company.



Now here is a listing of bracket manufactures.



Bracket Mfg's

http://www.armstrongnautical.com/

http://www.bbracket.com/bracket.htm

http://www.dadmarine.com/index00.htm

http://www.gilmarine.com/products/gbracket/brackets.html

http://www.hermco.net/home.html

http://www.portaproducts.com/index.html

http://www.seamount-mattson.com/

http://www.stainlessmarine.com/

http://www.custommarinewelding.com/products_engine.htm





Now if you want to learn a whole bunch more of the in's and out's of bracketing a boat.

Go to Classic Mako. com and do a search for bracket's it will keep you reading half the night.

http://www.classicmako.com/forum/


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

You're right.

Check this one on Craigslist

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/638066425.html


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Be VERY careful buying a used bracket. This can and usually is a false sense of savings. Brackets are custom built for a particular hull.



Transom angle, size of tub can all cause you problems and then having to have the used unit modified.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your help guys!

Michael


----------

